# Happy 2010!



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Any buzzards out there hit the new years eve storm? If you were in salt lake, i hate you (looks like they got TONS of snow). Got an opportunity to ski Monarch for the first time - super impressed, it had alot more acreage than i was expecting. Lapped merkwood bowl 4 times - about waist deep all day! Lots of good freshies and wind loaded snow in the bowl. I heard beaver creek was great too.... Anyways here are a few photos of Monarch (12" reported) on new years eve. If anyone else took some photos or video for new years, post em! Us winter buzzards need something to look at when it's not snowing.... Happy 2010 everyone, here's hoping to lots and lots of white stuff! *


----------

